# Army Builder 3.2 preview



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

For any of you who use AB, Lone Wolf has put up a preview on their site. Among the new features are more pre-set points limits and the ability to output lists to either an iphone or a pdf.

Edit: All AB files should still work with 3.2. The output to mobiles is in html format. Whether or not it includes homebrew codices, I don't know. I assume that it still comes with the "trial systems" and can still download the AB40k files that are being updated by users. Hope that answers your question, TKE.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Does it still include homebrew codexes? Because that's illegal. And stupid.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

It's not exactly illegal. The game is just a hobby. GW themselves have given us quite a bit of freedom. Apocalypse is a good example of this. In Apocalypse we're encouraged to create our own units and rules. Therefore, there is nothing stopping us from creating our own Codexes (apparently this is the right spelling for the plural of the 40K Codex; I have seen GW use it themselves). The only thing GW say is that they aren't "official", so basically they can't be used in GW stores or in official GW Tournaments.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry, that wasn't clear. Creating homebrew rules is fine, it's encouraged - but actually drawing to heavily on GW images means it's either GW property, or technically IP infringement - but not one they'll usually look at twice. 

What's illegal here is packaging it in with real lists - this gives the impression of officialdom that GW hates. If you write a homebrew, however good it is, and call it official, GW will fall on you like Rick Waller (http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_ta_EPm33q...Ano/fYue7oAE6bU/s400/man-boobs-rik-waller.jpg) on a doughnut.

That's the illegality. Oh, and the fact that it claims it's BoLS property, without explicitly stating GW property isn't BoLS's. And, finally, the fact that BoLS is a money-making site. Making money from GW IP = illegal.


----------



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

The PDF export is quite good, will help me printing it. (printer hooked to a different computer)

MVL.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I wonder if they're making it any easier to create Datafiles in 3.2... it's a fucking nightmare right now.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

This has already been posted.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=40793


----------

